# Royal incubation - HELP



## darrylj182 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

My royal laid a clutch of 7 eggs almost 3 weeks ago and they've started to sag and dimple already. Am I doing something wrong? They're on vermiculate and temp is 90f, humidity is holding steady at between 86-88%

If I'm doing something wrong could someone please point me in the direction of how to correct it as I really don't want to lose the eggs.

Thanks


----------



## -Jj- (Oct 30, 2008)

I'd increase the humidity, I've always had 99% on my gauge. They maybe a little dry.
This is only from my experience. Good luck


----------



## darrylj182 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks, I've put the humidity right up now. Hopefully that'll sort it.


----------



## ric0898 (Oct 26, 2010)

i tend to incubate mine around 86 just check your vermiculite see if it to dry if so add a little water and if possible try candling your eggs see if you can see any vienes in them


----------



## -Jj- (Oct 30, 2008)

darrylj182 said:


> Thanks, I've put the humidity right up now. Hopefully that'll sort it.


Ps, the medium your using still needs to feel kind of dry to touch, as on all the sites you read about setting up your egg boxies it should clumb when squeezed together but no water should run out. 

People will tell you loads of different things but you'll learn your own way. Now you have increased the humitdity I'd keep an eye on the top of the box the last thing you'll want is water drips on your eggs. I use a sheet of Clean film over the box before you put the lid on. 


Sorry if you know all this. Just I learnt the hard way.


----------



## Dream pythons (Mar 22, 2012)

I do agree that 90f is a bit hot, it seems 90f is ok, but you only need a slight temp variation to cook the eggs, 86 to 87f seems a much safer temp. Mine are sitting at 86.5f and 91 to 95% humidity and doing fine.


----------



## Dream pythons (Mar 22, 2012)

also I know lots of people say don't bother candling them, I do and I used to candle my chicken eggs too. Its really easy to do, wait until its dark, lights off and shine a mini mag light (thats what I use) into the egg, it has to be touching so that all the light goes in and does not select off the surface, you will see a pink colour with red veins, thats good, dull white green throughout means infertile.


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

Dream pythons said:


> I do agree that 90f is a bit hot, it seems 90f is ok, but you only need a slight temp variation to cook the eggs, 86 to 87f seems a much safer temp. Mine are sitting at 86.5f and 91 to 95% humidity and doing fine.


whilst on subject of temps ... what would you say is a safe range I'm almost bang on your temp but what would you consider too high or too low 



_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

@Dream pythons, the problem was most likely the humidity if they're still candling well, usually they'll dimple a bit when whats inside has died in which case the veins would disappear, so if the veins are there then the eggs are still okay.
We like to use egg crate on top of the medium as you can afford to add a little extra water than usual, whereas when the eggs are actually in the medium then the mix practically needs to be perfect : victory:



s3xy_sheep said:


> whilst on subject of temps ... what would you say is a safe range I'm almost bang on your temp but what would you consider too high or too low


I'd incubate at no less than 86F and no more than 90F so 88F is bang in the middle, you could probably get away with 92/93F as absolute max and 84F as minimum but you'll be in dodgy territory haha


----------



## s3xy_sheep (Jan 28, 2009)

eightball said:


> @Dream pythons, the problem was most likely the humidity if they're still candling well, usually they'll dimple a bit when whats inside has died in which case the veins would disappear, so if the veins are there then the eggs are still okay.
> We like to use egg crate on top of the medium as you can afford to add a little extra water than usual, whereas when the eggs are actually in the medium then the mix practically needs to be perfect : victory:
> 
> 
> ...


exactly the type of answer i was lookin for ... should have just pm'd u lol


----------

